# Prämienmodell für Handwerker (Instandhaltung)



## Sockenralf (24 Juli 2008)

Ha..o,

Jaaaaaaa, ich weiß,
ich bin ein sog. "difficult customer" 


Unsere GL grübelt darüber nach, für die Instandhaltung ein Prämienmodell einzuführen.
Ich hab mir schon eine Woche das Hirn gequält --> nix dabei rausgekommen.

Ich hab KEINE Ahnung, wie sowas für eine Instandhaltungs-Werkstatt aussehen könnte / müsste.


Aber nachdem man ja das Rad nicht jedesmal neu erfinden muß, hier die Frage:

Hat sowas jemand?
Kennt sowas jemand?
Wie sieht sowas aus?
usw.



Mutschas Grazias im Vorraus :s12::sm24:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

was ist denn das Ziel dieser Prämien? Bzw. wo liegen 
die Schwachpunkte, die mit den Prämien reduziert 
bzw. beseitigt werden sollen?


----------



## seeba (25 Juli 2008)

Bei uns sieht das Prämienmodell so aus: Jede gearbeitete Stunde wird mit einem Stundenlohn von x € bezahlt.
Oder was meintest du? *ROFL*


----------



## godi (25 Juli 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach ist sowas in einer IH völlig falsch am Platz!
Besser währe wenn sich so gewisse Herren in der oberen Etage oder die nächst höher Etage von der IH anschaut wie ein jeder IH Mitarbeiter drauf ist und ihm dann den entsprechenden Gehalt zahlt!

Oder wollt ihr die Instandhalter danach auszahlen wie viele Fehler er in einem Monat gefunden hat und wieviele Motoren, Schütze, Kugellager usw getauscht hat und wieviele m² er zusammengekehrt hat?

godi


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Juli 2008)

seeba schrieb:


> Jede gearbeitete Stunde wird einem Stundenlohn von x € bezahlt. ...



Vielleicht sieht ja genau hier die GL von Sockenralf das Problem - 
bezahlt wird die abgesessene Zeit egal was dabei rauskommt. :shock: 

Prämien für die IH sehe ich wie godi schwierig zum Umsetzen.

Deshalb auch meine Frage, was prämiert werden soll.

Vorschläge zur ... 

... Optinmierung der Ersatzteilbevorratung?
... Reduzierung der Stillstandszeiten?
... Verbesserung der Instandhaltungsprozesse?
... Kosteneinsparung generell?
...


----------



## Ralle (25 Juli 2008)

Das gabs (gibts?) früher mal bei der Telekom, je weniger Störungen, desto mehr Prämie. Durchaus logischer, aber trotzdem dämlicher Ansatz. Wurde dann am Anfang des Monats von einem Bagger ein dickes Kabel zerpflückt, war die Prämie schon im A..., die Motivation der Mitarbeiter für den Rest des Monats im Keller. Anders herum, je mehr Servicefälle, desto mehr Prämie, führt aber dazu, daß jeder Sch... zu einem Servicefall erklärt wird. Statt den Draht am Kontakt neu abzusetzen und festzuziehen, wird eine neues Kabel und ein neuer Schütz eingebaut. So geht das also alles nicht richtig. Leistungsbezogene Prämie wird in manchen Firmen gewährt und ist von der Einschätzung des unmittelbaren Vorgesetzten, nach einem Mitarbeitergespräch, abhängig, muß also auch vom Vorgesetzen begründet werden.


----------



## vierlagig (25 Juli 2008)

bei uns gibt es eine allgemeine prämie, also auch für die instandhalter wenn

a) die produktionszahlen über dem, vom anlagenbauer angegebenen maximum liegen
b) die ausfallzeiten im gesamten monat unter 120 stunden liegen (ausfallzeit = kein material in der presse)
oder
c) wenn nach einem brand oder anderen schaden innerhalb kürzester zeit die anlage wiederin produktion geht

prämien für einzelpersonen sind nur dann sinnvoll, wenn man das team zerschlagen möchte, denn jeder wird dann nur auf seinen vorteil fixiert sein und ein miteinander arbeiten kaum noch möglich sein...


----------



## Sockenralf (25 Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

@ Gerhard Bäuerle:
Die Ziele kann ich dir leider (noch nicht) beantworten, da das Ganze noch im trüben Nebel liegt, aber vermutl. geht es um Kostenersparniss bzw. Produktivitätssteigerung (was denn sonst?)

@seeba:
Dein Prämienmodell haben wir im Prinzip bis jetzt auch  

@VL:
*IronieOn*
ENDLICH EINER, DER MICH VERSTEHT
*IronieOff*

Wie kann der Instandhalter bei euch die Ausfallzeiten beeinflussen?
Habt ihr "vernünftige Maschinenführer" (also nur Fachleute, oder auch viele Leiharbeiter (die nicht das Fachwissen, die Motivation usw. der eigenen, guten Leute haben KÖNNEN))?

Wie ist die Prämie bei euch zusammengesetzt?

Gilt sie für die ges. Abteilung Technik, oder nur für die "kleinen" Handwerker?

Daß eine Prämie für Einzelpersonen nur den Krieg innerhalb der Abteilung fördert, glaub ich auch.
In unserer Produktion werden ALLE MF in einen Topf geworfen und es gibt für alle die gleiche Prämie (egal welche Schicht oder an welcher Maschine die MF arbeiten).


MfG


----------



## vierlagig (25 Juli 2008)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Wie kann der Instandhalter bei euch die Ausfallzeiten beeinflussen?[/qoute]
> 
> bei uns gib es für die einzelnen anlagenteile einen verantwortlichen, ich hab z.b. formstrasse und presse - das herzstück  und beeinflußen kann er zum einen in dem er seine anlage in schuß hält, die dokumentation pflegt und die arbeit sieht und vorbeugend instandhält, zum anderen seine anlage kennt und schnell reagieren kann, den ersatzteilbestand ordentlich plant und hält und eigentlich ständig irgendwas zu tun hat
> 
> ...


----------



## Sockenralf (25 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

es gibt für die Anlagenbediener, die Elektriker, die Schlosser, die Staplerfahrer, die Putzdamen, den Einkäufer, die Assistentin der GL, die Tippse in der Buchhaltung usw. die gleiche Prämie?



MfG


----------



## vierlagig (25 Juli 2008)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> es gibt für die Anlagenbediener, die Elektriker, die Schlosser, die Staplerfahrer, die Putzdamen, den Einkäufer, die Assistentin der GL, die Tippse in der Buchhaltung usw. die gleiche Prämie?



die ersten drei(vier) berufsgruppen auf jeden fall. die sind alle dem selben werksleiter zuzuordnen. die anderen habe andere vorgesetzte, die dann entsprechend ihren möglichkeiten mit der GL eine prämie aushandeln können...


----------



## Sockenralf (25 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

klingt auf den dritten Blick irgendwie gerecht.

Die produzierte Menge ist das einzige Kriterium?
Egal, ob nun lange langsam oder kurz schnell gearbeitet wurde? Oder geht das bei eurem Prozess nicht?


Wie sieht´s mit Ausschuß / Mehrverbrauch an Rohstoffen oder Energie aus?
Oder der erzeugten Qualität?
Oder die Auswirkungen eines "sakrischen" Bedienungsfehlers eines MF?
Oder der Bereitschft der Handwerker, bei einem Maschinenstillstand z. B. beim Schichtwechsel 2 Überstunden zu machen, um die Sache gemeinsam schnell wieder zum Laufen zu bringen?

Sorry für das Loch im Bauch.
Wenn wir uns mal treffen (z. B. im November in Nürnberg geb ich Einen ordentlichen aus )


MfG


----------



## vierlagig (25 Juli 2008)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Die produzierte Menge ist das einzige Kriterium?
> Egal, ob nun lange langsam oder kurz schnell gearbeitet wurde? Oder geht das bei eurem Prozess nicht?
> 
> Wie sieht´s mit Ausschuß / Mehrverbrauch an Rohstoffen oder Energie aus?
> ...



uiuiui...wo fang ich an?

die produzierte menge ist die verkaufbare menge, also die, die unseren strengen und hohen qualitätsansprüchen gerecht wird. ausschuß und mehrverbrauch wird analysiert und ggf. sofort und/oder nach kurzer zeit gegenmaßnahmen eingeleitet.
wir produzieren im 4-schicht-system, also 24/7, da ist nichts mit kürzer produzieren oder länger ... 
bedienfehler wirken sich sofort und direkt auf die menge aus.
mehrarbeit wird extra vergütet, bereitschaft auch.
interessant ist halt der bonus nach mittleren bis großen katastrophen, da liegt es dann im ermessen des werksleiters zu sagen "hey, good job! geht mal mit euren frauen essen" ...je nach dem wie die arbeit voranschreitet.


----------



## Sockenralf (25 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich werd am WE mal was ausbrüten (damit ich was in der Hand habe, wenn das Ganze spruchreif wird).


MfG


----------

